# Funky chicken



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi I am new to the forum.. I brought home a funny pullet from a swap meet and hope for help identifying her. I will try to post a pic tomorrow. She has pronounced red ear lobes, small comb, black and gray crest, although smaller than most Polish. Black cape, and beautiful blue gray laced body. (Kind of like an. Andalusian)Really short little legs, no feathers on the feet, 4toes.Spreads her tail feathers like a turkey. I read that there are black crested blue Polish. Bantam? So what an intro with no photo to show you! Thought it would be fun to get started guessing Bee- I like your avatar!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

She sounds pretty! Looking forward to seeing her pic. How old is she?


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

Not sure, her comb and little wattles are red, pelvic bones still narrow, no eggs yet. The seller at the swap was not her owner and did not know much. Totally amateur getting a pullet from an unknown source but she was clean, healthy, and I was smitten!


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

puppidoodle said:


> Hi I am new to the forum.. I brought home a funny pullet from a swap meet and hope for help identifying her. I will try to post a pic tomorrow. She has pronounced red ear lobes, small comb, black and gray crest, although smaller than most Polish. Black cape, and beautiful blue gray laced body. (Kind of like an. Andalusian)Really short little legs, no feathers on the feet, 4toes.Spreads her tail feathers like a turkey. I read that there are black crested blue Polish. Bantam? So what an intro with no photo to show you! Thought it would be fun to get started guessing Bee- I like your avatar!!


Hi am trying to post some pictures of my funny little hen, see if I can do this!


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Hard to see real well but could be a silkie mix. She is pretty though!


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

These pix should be a little better to help me identify little Lale(La-lay), which is Turkish for Tulip. Her legs are very short, maybe 1.5 ". She does not have feathers on her shanks or tiny feet. Pelvic gap is about an inch. I don't think she has laid yet.thanks fo any help on her breed(s) and possible age. My SLW is 17 weeks to give size perspective


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

She sure is pretty, whatever she might be! If her skin is dark, then I still go with a silkie mix. I have some mixes similar to her.


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks, I will check her skin tomorrow , I appreciate the help. She doesn't really cluck, more of a high pitched crooning.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

She sounds adorable! Very lovely girl.


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

7chicks said:


> She sounds adorable! Very lovely girl.


Thanks, she is a sweet girl. Always busy, and gets along with the others.


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

adorson said:


> She sure is pretty, whatever she might be! If her skin is dark, then I still go with a silkie mix. I have some mixes similar to her.


Hi, I checked Lale's skin, it is as pink as a grocery store chicken, so guess no Silkie in her.. So for now I guess we will go with the Blue copper Marans x cream sidebar , her little crest sure matches. Thanks everybody! I never knew there was a blue Marans. The suspense builds! Will she lay chocolate, blue, green, or brown??? I am really hoping for those rich dark colored eggs...


----------

